# :    1  2011.

## .

*,* *    1  2011*.        . 

       ,        .

 ,         2011    .

 ,        ,     .     "     050",  ,     ?

----------


## .

**  
1.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    3  (..30  ). 

2.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    3  (..30  ).
**  
1.    ,  4  (  :   156  28.02.11) -   15 .     .

2.        -    -   14 .     .

3.        . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    20 .    . 

4.             ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09.       54  31.01.11)    16  (.. 15  ).       .

5.        - 16  (.. 15  ).    .       !

6.      . -1151006 ( :   -7-3/730@  15.12.2010)    28 .   .

7.           . -1152028(    20  2008 .  27)    3  (.. 30  - ). ,  2010 ,     ,    ,          

8.      ,                .         .  2011        

9.      ,                 .         .   2011        

1.  -  .     .   ,         -  . 

,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .  -1151085.    20 .

----------


## cfif-2

20  "   ..  ." .

----------


## cleose

"    ,      2011 ",  1          ..
*.*, ,  .

----------


## .

*cleose*,         .    ,      . 
 1 ,

----------


## cleose

> *cleose*,         .    ,      . 
>  1 ,


..,   ..

----------


## Bucom

"",        .

----------


## .

, -   ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## L_belena

.   , .

----------

> 1 ,


      ,  :Frown:

----------


## Freya

> ** 
> 2.        -    -   14 .     .


 ,       1  2011 ???

----------

*Freya*,     2010 .

----------


## seli

*.*         .  !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

> ..,   ..


  ...    ** ** ?

----------


## saigak

.    (  -     - )..  -  .  .  -    ,       .

----------


## tvman

"      -        -   14 .     ."

      2011      ?

----------


## .



----------


## Ju-lianna

.        .

----------


## svikh

..     1  2
- http://www.r38.nalog.ru/ns/3791800/
_  ,             1  2011_  :
14.   (5)*    -   1 (      22.07.2003 67 (      08.11.2010 142), ...
15.    (5)*      -   2 (      22.07.2003 67 (      08.11.2010 142), 

     = .

----------


## tvman

!    ,    2011 ( +     )   (      ),    .    ,     ( )                  .       ",   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  . -1151085. ",      (        )            ?

----------


## tlyudmilayu

_.,    ,  , , !!!_  :Type: 
_, ,  !!!_

----------


## .

*tvman*,       ?

----------


## saigak

> ( )                  .


  ?   41 "" (   41  01.04        60  ),        .    .

----------


## tvman

., ...  .   (25 )...

----------


## saigak

?         ....

----------


## tvman

> ?         ....


, ,

----------


## K$U

!       ,   ...
  1 ?   :Embarrassment:         ...

----------


## KruE

--

----------

: "    ____"  2010  2011?

----------


## .

2010

----------


## K$U

> --


      ... 
   .     1 ,        :Frown:  
  ,   ,        !  ,        1?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bucom

> ,


 ,   ,   7.7     2-    ( -523  -179).

----------


## _69

!

----------

-  :
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/208885/



> 2011 .
> 
>     4/99      ,   ,         .
> 
>     ,                  ,                          ,      .           
> 
>     2  2010 .  66     ,          2011 .,          .
> 
>        2011 .          .

----------

,    .2    3- , 30-, ,   - 02 ....?

----------

....

,    .2    3- , 30  -, ,   - 02 ....?

----------

,  1

----------

2...    ?

----------


## olga_buh

> 2...    ?


     ?  :Wow:

----------


## saigak

.

----------

...      ...      ...           :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,     ,       2011 .

----------

*.*,  #34        07-02-18/01  24.01.2011

----------


## saigak

.  -    .    .       .....

----------


## .

**,   -     - .        ?     ,  ,  .                ,  ?        ? 
   ,    ,      .     .          -   .

----------


## istok

.   08.11.2010        .
    2    08.11.10-31.03.11?
    ?
       0 ?

----------

!
 -       -       !  ! 
       4.23     :Embarrassment:

----------

-  
         08.11.2010  31.12.2010    -        ?        31.12.2010    :yes: 
     0     
                 " "          0    :Redface:  :No:

----------

4.23 !  :Wow:

----------


## saigak

**,      ?     4        .      ?        31.12.
*istok*,     ?      ...   ....   01.04,    2    .
   2010    1  2011.   ,       01.01,   18.11,  .

----------

> ?        31.12.

----------


## .

,    .
-      ,

----------


## istok

.  .   08.11.2010        .
    2    08.11.10-31.03.11?
    ?
       0 ?




> *istok*,     ?      ...   ....   01.04,    2    .
>    2010    1  2011.   ,       01.01,   18.11,  .


 
1.   2    08.11.10-31.03.11 ?
2.       2?
3.   0

----------


## Bucom

> 4.23


4.24

----------


## olga_buh

4.24.   .  ,   .   :
"     ,              .   ,    "

----------

*olga_buh*,  ...       ...    ...

----------


## olga_buh

4.24?!

----------


## olga_buh

22  2003 .  67
(       
 14.11.2003 .  475/102,  28.06.2010 .  63)
   0710001

----------

2011.4.4

----------

,     ?

----------


## olga_buh

http://forum.npul.ru/index.php

----------

...

----------


## olga_buh

> ...


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

    .

----------

.  4.24   .  ,    ?

----------

> ,     ?


1.79 - 2010
1.93 - 2011

----------

,    -6-3  -6-4 (   ),      ?

----------


## .

.

----------

,       !            31 ???   ??

----------


## Ju-lianna

,  :  31  2011 ,  31  2010 ,  31  2009 .

          .   ,   ,             ,    .         -    ?      ,     ...      ?

----------


## .

*Ju-lianna*,     .

----------

2011        

 2011        

-    ,    ...

----------


## .

.  ,    .

----------

,     ,            01.03.11? ,       20.03.11.

----------

, ...   4-            ?  ,       ...   ,    ,        ...    ...

----------


## 3xma

> , ...   4-            ?  ,       ...   ,    ,        ...    ...

----------


## Bucom

01.04.2011 -7-6/245@     
    5  1  23              02.07.2010  66      :
1.         . 
2. ,                 2011 .
3.             ...    .
( ""    ""       .   " "   ,    .           ,   , -        ,      "".).

----------


## .

*Bucom*,   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bucom

.

----------


## Ju-lianna

(,  )       ?      ,     2 (,               ),     ,    .    ?

----------


## .

.       
,     ?

----------


## Ju-lianna

., ,      :Embarrassment: 
      ...
  .     ,           2,       ,    -  ,       2.    ,       .   ,        2   ...

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## provodka2011

= .[/QUOTE]
,        ,    ,       ,    ,

----------

?

----------


## 232RMO

.            ?  :Wow:

----------

> .


   31 .   2,     ,      ...

----------

,  -:   4-      ,      ?    ?        (140 ) , 1 ,    ,? 
       ?
   !

----------

,     2011, /   .      ? .

----------



----------

,       .   27         .1  .2,    ,    .     ,     .

----------


## Kazna

> ?


 3  6

----------

> ,       .   27         .1  .2,    ,    .     ,     .


    ...   ...   :
http://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/20110406104715.shtml

----------


## Fox-FD

.       :Smilie:        ,   .

----------


## cleose

> .             ,   .


    ,    5.01? (       )

----------


## Fox-FD

,    ,     .       .

----------


## cleose

> ,    ,     .       .


*Fox-FD*, . !

----------


## yut

, ,     ...   ,     ,          .
 ,       (.)        2010 .,        ,    (),      ,     (300 ,        :Frown: ).     -     -    .  ! "  !" ()

----------

,      -1,          .         .             ,           .       ?
    06.04.2011

----------

**,      .  ,   .

----------


## Bucom

109156. ,    ' .

----------


## cto_klerkov

14-  (        ).     - 15-.

,   -1       ,  ,   .  ,   .   :Wink:

----------

> 109156. ,    ' .


  4 : 


> 1, 2, 5, 6, 8-10...................................109145
> 13-16, 18, 22.....................................109153
> 31, 33, : 36-40........................109431
> : 23-27, : 26-30........109156

----------

*cto_klerkov*,         .   212-   4-  



> 2)   15-   ,    ,


125-     


> 2.    15-  ,    ,

----------


## cto_klerkov

** , 
. -   !  :Smilie: 

       14-  ?  ,   ,     ,    .

----------

*cto_klerkov*, ...  :Smilie:

----------


## tvman

! ...      ...           1  2011 ...          2010 ....

----------


## *

.

----------

,       5   ,    109145.               ?

----------


## .

*tvman*,

----------

,    ()         1  2011?       ,  1 ,    21    ?

----------


## saigak

?

----------

()   
http://www.klerk.ru/blank/145622/

----------


## Medditerrian

> ()   
> http://www.klerk.ru/blank/145622/


 21,   .

----------

> 21,   .


    ,   :
3 - , 6 - , 9 - 9 , 0 - .

----------


## Medditerrian

> ,   :
> 3 - , 6 - , 9 - 9 , 0 - .


  ,    1    -    .  :Smilie:

----------

*Medditerrian*,      :yes:

----------


## olga_buh

, ,      1  2   ,       ?

----------

21,    -     :Smilie:

----------


## 1

"
     "           ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1

"-",     "     (. .)"    90.01      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

* 1*,

----------


## 1

> * 1*,


     ? :Redface:

----------


## yut

1.     .
2.  ,          .

----------


## pw1983

.  .
     10  ()
  21   .
              ,        ?

----------


## yut

> .  .
>      10  ()
>   21   .
>               ,        ?


, -,  ,   ,  , -,     ,    40 . .
      , , , , , ...
  .

----------


## pw1983

. 
      - .
           ?

----------


## saigak

. .   - ,  -.      .

----------

,      14 ?     "    ..."   15 ...

----------


## Bucom

> ,      14 ?     "    ..."   15 ...


  ?   :  14 .
     31.01.2006 N 55 "                     -  ,       ,    " :
3.            15            : .
      ,        ?

----------


## pw1983

.
 1     2                   ,       ?

----------


## saigak

.       .  ,    -  ...
         .        .

----------

> .


   - ,          ,
 23.   ( )



> 1.  :
> 5)         , ,   , ,   ,            ; **    ,    "  ",   ,                   ;

----------


## olga_buh

, ,            ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Medditerrian

> , ,            ,       ?


.

----------


## KocmosMars

.    ?

----------

*KocmosMars*, ?  .   :yes:

----------


## Goy

!   1    .2     ?

----------

-      .     .   -    ,  !

----------


## KocmosMars

> -      .     .   -    ,  !

----------

?

----------


## Afrikan

.
    .        .

     ?          .  1   .

          .     .   .

 ?

----------


## KocmosMars

071/01/00,   071/02/00.         ?

----------

, ?
  ,  !

----------


## 232RMO

> , ?
>   ,  !

----------

?

----------


## 232RMO

> ?

----------


## Na28ta

2  :Wow:    .  -  ...     ,    ,       ,   ...       ,  -  ... ,    ,      : 1. , 2.   ...

  , ,   ?

----------


## guildestern

> 7.           . -1152028(    20  2008 .  27)    3  (.. 30  - ). ,  2010 ,     ,    ,


         .  ,  ,

----------


## olga_buh

> .  ,  ,


-  ,    ?     ?

----------


## guildestern

.  -          .  .... :Abuse:

----------

> 071/01/00,   071/02/00.         ?

----------


## yut

> .  -          .  ....


_7.          . -1152028(    20  2008 .  27)    3  (.. 30  - ). ,  2010 ,     ,    ,          
_
   .    . (   ).

----------


## olga_buh

,    ,        !

----------


## Helper-2005

,    ()   ( 1151085)  , ?    ..  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

-  ?     # 2.

----------


## Helper-2005

, ** , -    !   :Embarrassment:  !
   1  2:   ,     ?    :Frown: 
UPD  ,  !  :Smilie:

----------


## MiLLaP

1     -   -,    ?

----------


## Na28ta

-. ,      .

----------


## MiLLaP

> -. ,      .

----------

,          ?      ,      ?

----------

** ,

----------

** , ,   (   )

----------

,    ,  ?   :Frown:

----------

** , http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p=53233897

----------

-   ? .

----------

> .  .
>      10  ()
>   21   .
>               ,        ?


        10000 .  .  ,   .  :Smilie:

----------

, ,     2 -   -  \     ?

           ,        ?

----------

(       )           4.5  .
  1  2011 .-        ""  .

----------


## olga_buh

, ,    .          "  ,             ".  :Redface:

----------


## saigak

> 


  ...   .

----------


## Bucom

> 1     -   -,    ?





> -. ,      .???


     ,    ,    , -  .

----------


## olga_buh

,    http://www.klerk.ru/doc/192473.    3   .          ?  :Wow:       ?     ?      ?

----------

> 1     -   -


     .1  2  -    .

----------

-            .    
      .     ,           1 .      .     -?

----------

.    ,  .  5 : , ,   .             ,     ,      ,     !!!!!    ,     , ..          , ..        ! 
    ,      ...

   ,       ,    ??? !!!!!   ,       ...?

----------

> ,       ,    ???


  1      ( 2   1 )                        .  "" 1 ?

----------

> 1      ( 2   1 )


    1 . ,      1  .

----------

, ,   4  1- ,       ,   ,    ,      .    ,    .

----------


## winogradinka

!!! ,     ,    2 (  .  .)  1  ????      ???

----------

> , ,   4  1- ,       ,   ,    ,      .


         .

----------


## Na28ta

> ,       ,    ??? !!!!!   ,       ...?


     ,   ,  ... ,     -    :Smilie: .    ,  ...       ...

----------


## saigak

.        01710099....,      ... ...  ,      "    " -  ...

----------


## saigak

> ,       ,    ??? !!!!!   ,       ...?


 , .             " ".

----------

> ,       ,    ??? !!!!!   ,       ...?


 ...
        ...         ...

   ,   .

----------

,   2                 .   1 2      .  1

----------


## DenShon

" "  4.24.1.        ,     .   " ".

----------

! 4-  12011.  "  15- ",      4-  15-04-2011,      ?  :Wink:

----------

**, , .

*   15-

----------


## Na28ta

,  ,     .  , ,    ,    .     :Frown: .  ,     .,     (,    ,    - ).   .  .   - ,         .

----------


## Asterisk

.   2         1 ?   ?

----------


## Na28ta

,    .

----------


## Nass

> .        01710099....,      ... ...  ,      "    " -  ...


  1-    -     . ?       ...  :Confused:

----------


## Na28ta

.  ,   , , . ., !!!

----------


## Asterisk

> ,    .


 , )     :Wow: )) )

----------


## BykBara

,  ! ...     14 ,   15...       ,     ...( ... )... ...     (      ?)    ...(     )....   ...  3 ,    5...    .........

----------


## yut

_     ???_
 .   ,, ...

----------

> ?


 ,  

 :    ,    - 
    ,  " ",

----------


## BykBara

, 


> ,


 !!!! ,         )))))

----------


## yut

_ .   ,, ..._
 ,   .         01710099,      .

----------


## Bucom

> 1-    -     . ?       ...





> .  ,   , , . ., !!!


    ? ..     -       ?      ...

----------


## Bucom

> " "  4.24.1.





> .  , ,    ,    .


   "' " v. 4.24.1 -  ,      2  2010 . N 66 "    ", : "7. ,             2011 ."
  :
    22  2010 . N 108 "        22  2003 .  67, ...": "2. ,             2011 ."
    01.04.2011 -7-6/245@ "    ": "2. ,                 2011 ."
..    ,    -   (  )    /  .   : ..   ""?

----------

?      ( )?        .

----------

> ?      ( )?        .


  3-   -  :Wow:

----------


## Bucom

> ?


 ,        - (     ).        (.,          "' "  4.24.1).

----------


## hosster

2010. (  ) ,              ?        ?

----------


## Na28ta

*Bucom*,           2- ,      ?  ,    ...

----------


## ks-77

,   10    (145),   (  )

----------


## Bucom

> 2- ,      ?  ,    ...


 " "  ""    .        ,  ...       ...

----------

,    - ,    ,  ,    1 (   7.7.       -   ).    ,     (     :Frown: ()     -  1 .   ,     1.

  ? , , !

----------


## Runova

!!!! -

----------

2010     ?   ?

----------


## Coward

> **  
> 
> 
> 9.      ,                 .         .   2011


,            ?

----------

, ,  2-   ?

----------

!
, ,      -      -   .     .6 "...      ...",      ,   .1  .4, ..  .  ,                -     ?
 .

----------

> , ,  2-   ?


,  !

----------


## Denis Shon

1  2 ,             .     1.24.1.

----------

> !
> , ,      -      -   .     .6 "...      ...",      ,   .1  .4, ..  .  ,                -     ?
>  .


  ,   "....         1 - 4  ",   .

----------


## dj-eva

> ,    - ,    ,  ,    1 (   7.7.       -   ).    ,     (    ()     -  1 .   ,     1.
> 
>   ? , , !


!   ,   1         ...       ...        ... -   ..

----------

> 1  2 ,             .     1.24.1.


    ,   ,   .    .

----------

http://www.buh.ru/newsDescr-7415

----------

> ,   "....         1 - 4  ",   .


,    : "...    ,             ."
   :         -    ?

----------

,     .       2011 .      4           .       ,        .

----------


## Imelnila

,  ..        - . ..      ,    2      -   ?   :Cool:

----------


## Na28ta

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/192473/   .   .           :Frown: .         ,     . ,    "               ,             ".    .  ?     ...

----------


## buharik

:Frown:      -    ?

----------

> -    ?


        .

----------

> http://www.klerk.ru/doc/192473/   .   .          .         ,     . ,    "               ,             ".    .  ?


   ("     ,      ")  -   .

----------


## buharik

> .


.     . 
..            ?

----------

*buharik*,     :yes: 
 ,  ""

     , ...

----------


## buharik

, ...[/QUOTE]

   ..

----------


## cleose

,       ..

----------

!!! , !!!!
 -   2011. ,        ???   2    -       20    ??? -   ?
  ,   ?        ?

----------


## Ellenna



----------

** ,  .    - 200 .

----------

*Ellenna*,   -   (. 3 . 80  )
 - . 126

----------


## Ellenna

-,

----------

> !   ,   1         ...       ...        ... -   ..




, ,      ,    -   " ".  ,  ,  - .   -   ?   . 1  -        14.04 ()    (((

----------

> , ,      ,    -   " ".  ,  ,  - .   -   ?   . 1  -        14.04 ()    (((


  .

 7.70.524,  11q1004  14.04.2011  :

1+2     (NO_BUHOTCH_*******.xml); 
    -       " " (5    ).

----------

> .
> 
>  7.70.524,  11q1004  14.04.2011  :
> 
> 1+2     (NO_BUHOTCH_*******.xml); 
>     -       " " (5    ).


 , ! ..    .,     .,  ,  ,       ,  , ?

----------

> , ! ..    .,     .,  ,  ,       ,  , ?


   .

   1  2       -  .

----------

> 


 http://www.elcode.ru/calendar/2011fedbuh2.html
  .      ....

----------


## yut

_        ._
  ..    -,      200 .

----------

> -,      200 .


       ?

----------


## Imelnila

..   ?             ? (       ),    ?  :Talk:  :Talk:

----------


## yut

_      ?_
 ,     .       (, ),   ,   ...

----------

> ...


    .


   "",

----------

*yut*,     ?    200   126-     ,    .            .

----------

** ,        :Smilie:

----------


## yut

- sorry, - 100. ,    200  .

----------

*yut*,     .             .          .

----------


## yut

> *yut*,     .             .          .


,        2010 . Sorry,  -     :Frown:  (,    : "-  !   !! ,       ,     !"). ,  ,   ,     , , ,  ... !!

----------

,                                                            ?  ?    ,     ?

----------


## -86

!
1)   2011 .       ?     ,       
2)     "         ",     .?
 !

----------

> ,     ?


 :yes:

----------


## stahlratte

...          .    1  2     ?     ?   ?    ?

  ,      1/3 ,   ,      ?      ?

----------


## Na28ta

2 -  .    1/3.

----------


## stahlratte

...   -   21.01.11,    3 .
      , ,     ,       ??    ?

----------


## Na28ta

*stahlratte*,       .     ?         28    .   1/3      2- .

----------


## stahlratte

,

----------


## Na28ta

.  -  20     ,    -   .

----------


## stahlratte



----------


## 2011

, !
    ,      -   1 
 ?  ?   :
1.  .
 2.     . 
 1.    , 
 2.       
 3.       . 
 4.             
 5.     
 6.      . 
 7.          . 
 8.      
 9.      
 ?    1       .
 !

----------


## Na28ta

,     ,    , ..     .        , ,      .   ,      ,     , , .

----------


## 232RMO

?

----------


## Na28ta

, ,  .               /.

----------

> , ,  .


  (. 2 . 80),       " "

----------


## Na28ta

:Embarrassment: .

----------


## atlantis

23 ,

----------


## Vinomor

,          "   "  "       ,   1  2  "???????????
  ,

----------

,   ()      ... 12011       ,      .....     ...?...

----------


## K

,          : , ,    ,   ?

----------

> 12011       ...
>      ...?...


 ,      

. 363.1 
. 398 


*     (. . 363, 397  )

----------

> : 
> , ,    ,   ?


   -   ,     ;
 
  (. 373, 386  )

----------

> ,          "   " ..


    ,   .   3   .
   ( -),       . :yes:

----------

,    :
        ( . ),     .
   ,        100,        -  ?? 
  ,      ,       ,     .

----------

,        ?

----------



----------

> 


     ,   .     ?

----------

> 


http://www.klerk.ru/blank/119606/

----------

> ,        ?


,       ? :Wow:

----------

**,   ?          20-  ,    .    -   20-   .    2012      -   20- .

----------

, ...   ,    .....

----------


## 123

2010  ,      (        ).
    ,           .        ?

----------


## 777

16.12.2009 .,135 ,   2010 .  4  ,   ,   
1. :
           N 1   ;
           N 2   ;
            N 3   .

 2. ,                  2010 .

  15.12.2010 N -7-3-730@.
       ?? 1 - 2011        2010     ??

----------


## saigak

2010   (   28.02)   .

----------

13  -

----------


## yut

> 2010  ,      (        ).
>     ,           .        ?


 .      ,       *    /*.

----------

> .      ,       *    /*.


  .        ,        ,   .

----------


## atlantis

> .        ,        ,   .


   ?  ,

----------

> ?  ,


  :Smilie:  -         ...

----------


## 123

,       .     (((

----------

*123*,       -     ? ,  ** ,        ,    ,        .
 ,    .

----------

2    (        ).     .     5         (    ).    ?       .

----------

.    2     ?    5 .

----------

,   .         .  -        "   , 
  , "   "   ".
   ???
       ....
   1        ....

----------

.            2 ( 0710001)    ,          5  ( 0710099).     excel.    .
  excel        (    )
          (   , ..     ).       31 .  ,     EXCEL       . 
    -   .

----------


## 777

:
1.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    3  (..30  ). 

 2.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    3  (..30  ).
      , ,       ??

----------

"         .  -        "   , 
  , "   "   "."
          .         .      .

----------


## Bucom

> ??


    ,      (   - ,    ).      - :
    22  2010 . N 108 "        22  2003 .  67, ...": "2. ,             2011 ."
    2  2010 . N 66 "    ": "7. ,             2011 ."
    01.04.2011 -7-6/245@ "    ": "2. ,                 2011 ."

----------

> ,   .         .  -        "   , 
>   , "   "   ".
>    ???
>        ....
>    1        ....


1.          0710001  0710002,        (!)  . 

2.     .     -              0710099 _"...         2011 ."_

3.    ( .. 1)     " ",  0710099   -,  5 . - ** *.*

----------


## 777

. 298,    . ..   ,     ?

----------

*777*, *.*

----------

28        ,     :Frown:

----------


## 777

,        , ,       29.         ??.      ,          ,     , ,  ,    .

----------


## saigak

.http://www.klerk.ru/blank/

----------


## Medditerrian

> ,        , ,       29.         ??.      ,          ,     , ,  ,    .


    19-  . .       1  2,   .

----------

(  ):
             ,     . 
   ?   5 .
     (  -    - . )   1    (    2 ,      ).

----------

> .http://www.klerk.ru/blank/


   1,2  5 .

----------

2011     ?

----------


## 555

> 1,2  5 .


    ... ..

----------


## Bucom

> 1,2  5 .





> ... ..


     ?     -   ( .. .   - ).

----------

exel  !
  ,      ?

----------


## Bucom

> exel  !
>   ,      ?


  "" (  . ,  ,  ?).  5- .  ()     "' " ...            #47 .

----------

.
     1-  ( ).
, !   :yes:

----------


## saigak

> , !


 .... :Big Grin:

----------

2010 .   .     ,   ( )    5   .       08.11.10 142       ,           . 
   .               2011 . ?      ....

----------

> 2010 .   .     ,   ( )    5   .       08.11.10 142       ,           .


     .


> .               2011 .


     142


> ?


-    ...

----------

,   1  . 76   . 240 ( -),        76  . 270 ( . 1260   ).     ?          ?

----------


## olia2203

! , ,  .                99    .       ?     84 ?
  :    .   ?    ?

----------


## saigak

.  .

----------


## olia2203

, ,  .     1           .  31    .   ,    03  2010 ,             2010 ?

----------


## olia2203

,        ?  ,  ,   ,    ?     ,    -     ?   -    ,     ?

----------


## olia2203

> , ,  .     1           .  31    .   ,    03  2010 ,             2010 ?


--!  ,   ,     ,    ,      -  230 ( ,        12    ,      240  -   12 .       ?   -  !           .    19 ,      30 .

----------


## olia2203

,           " 31.03.2011"?

----------


## yut

> ,           " 31.03.2011"?


.     31.03.2010  31.03.2009.

----------


## yut

> ,        ?  ,  ,   ,    ?     ,    -     ?   -    ,     ?


 ,   .  , ,      . .

----------

> .     31.03.2010  31.03.2009.


    ?

----------


## olia2203

> ?


,  ,    ?

----------


## olia2203

- :
1	          	    583961            	    584
2		   579861,93	            580
3	 	     4099,07	                    4
4	 	      555,15	                    1
5	  /      3543,92	           4
6	 	      708,78	                   1
7	 	      2835,14	           3
  -  , 2 - , 3 -    , 4 -   ,   1000.       :  1 - .2 -  ,   3-  4-    4,   3- ,    .  ,    ..  ?

----------

!   ,       .   ( 67)   .    ,       66 02.07.2010. ,           : .  .2.      -     .   ,      1.     1,           .       ?   ,     ""   .2?

----------

> ,  ,    ?


      "31 ".    ?

----------


## 777

; !   ,       .   ( 67)   .    ,       66 02.07.2010. ,           : .  .2.      -     .   ,      1.     1,           .       ?   ,     ""   .2?

      ,   66,    ,"  ",     14      ""    3.

----------

> ,   66,    ,"  ",     14      ""    3.


    3?    ""     .2

----------


## 777

;    3?    ""     .2.

 3 (  )   66,   ,     14 ..

----------

> 3?    ""     .2


  ()     - ,   ,  "      -?"

 "Notes"  IAS (IFRS).
 -       .

----------


## saigak

> --!  ,   ,     ,    ,      -  230 ( ,        12    ,      240  -   12 .       ?   -  !           .    19 ,      30 .


.

----------


## 2010

.     .               ,         ,            ,      ?

----------

! 19   .   1  2011, ,           !!!   ,   1  -   !  !!!

----------

?

----------

210-230  1-     9   ,     .    210  180.    280-281 -   ,   290 (  2 )  .              180?

----------


## Rain8

!    10  2011    -   1-    ? /         ,    :Embarrassment:

----------

*Rain8*,       .    ?)
  -       20 .            .

----------


## Nass

, ,       : 


> ,             .


      ?      ?

----------


## yut

> ?


    3  4  5    .

----------


## cleose

..    .  ?

----------


## 81

-6-4  -6-3         ???
    ,         ,      ???

----------

.     .

----------

> ?


 " "?!

* .  [ . 5 . 15 129- " " ]
  [ . 2 . 15 129- " " ]

----------

> 3  4  5    .


    ?  3,4,5     0710001 -  !

----------


## yut

Sorry,  ,   ...  :-(

----------


## yut

,    /   3,4,5,6?
,   (       :Smilie: )  ?  -  ?

----------


## Natalishka

> .    (  -     - )..  -  .  .  -    ,       .



 25-  ()      +.2, ..       ..  ,       ,

----------

> ,    /   3,4,5?


  -  .    ,     .



> 6?


  .    -    .

----------


## 134

1: 7.7 
   I  2011  
 11q1004  14.04.2011 .

----------


## saigak

,  1     .

----------


## Rain8

> *Rain8*,       .    ?)
>   -       20 .            .


,    ,  10 .   .  :Redface:     .......))

----------


## Rain8

.  20 ?    ?

----------

*Rain8*, . . 3 . 80

----------

,  ,



 24  2011 . N 07-02-18/01


 ,  ,

   2010 

     2011 .

    4/99      ,   ,         .
    ,                  ,                          ,      .
    2  2010 . N 66 "    ",          2011 .,          .
       2011 .         .

----------

,    .  -    ?        ?

----------

> ,    .  -    ?        ?





> 3. ,         ,   1  2  .


.

----------


## 18

" ",   -    .
 .

----------


## saigak

- ?     .      ,        .

----------


## @

> 


     ,         ,    .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## avk-olga

> ,   1  . 76   . 240 ( -),        76  . 270 ( . 1260   ).     ?          ?


1.     .

2.  : 1              . 2460 "" ,   . 2410 "   ", ?   ?

3.    :    :      ,     :Frown: 
    ,      ?

----------

9.      ,                .         .  2011        

 ,    ,      ?

----------


## @

> . 2410 "   "


  :yes:

----------


## Melindachelsi

,        (   .

    -1,          ?!

----------

> 9.      ,                .         .  2011        
> 
>  ,    ,      ?

----------

> ,    .  -    ?        ?


  ,     .

----------


## 777

, . 362.

----------


## K

,     ,     1  2 0710001  0710002,    0710099      ?

----------


## Bucom

> 1  2 0710001  0710002,    0710099      ?


,  ,      .       .     0710099.             "".

----------


## gorchiha

,    .      09.07.08  :
"         ,  ,  ".

----------

,     ?

----------


## gorchiha

,      .     .

----------

*gorchiha*,      .

----------

*Melindachelsi*,  .

----------


## Melindachelsi

** ,    .     ,       :Wink:

----------

*Melindachelsi*,   :Wink:

----------


## K

> 0710099


.     ?

----------


## 100percent

, ,   !

----------


## K

?

----------


## Bucom

> .     ?


   (    ),   .           (  ).

----------


## K

> (  ).


   ?  10        ?

----------


## Ivan01

> , ,   !


 -   ..  21      ,    24   ,     :Razz:

----------


## 100percent

> ?


.. 19

----------


## Strekozk@

,      ?

----------

,   1 7-7          ?

----------

> ,   1 7-7          ?


.

----------


## izbash

()  , -2   " ".     ,  ,   .    ( 4)?
  ,  ,          ?

----------

> .


   . ?

----------

> . ?


 ;  .    .

----------


## Solo_n

?     ?

----------


## JD

. , ....    ...   1  (  ...   ...  210      ? (  ...)....

----------

> . , ....    ...   1  (  ...   ...  210      ? (  ...)....


   . .  ,     .

----------

> ?     ?


    14002

----------


## JD

**,  ))))

----------

,     .1  .2?

----------

> ,     .1  .2?


.

----------


## Laimuna

,         ?  :Hmm: 
 1   . ,         2  1 .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Strekozk@

.3, .4  .5

----------

,   :   71 ,    70.  -1   2   210 ( ,        .  . 1,2 .9   24  2009  212-),  ,  ,   .      .        ?

----------


## avk-olga

-1
  5 "    ....  31.12.2009"

  ,    1 . 2010,
   ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


  ?

----------


## .



----------

!   :     67  ,      .   .2       ?  . ,  ?

----------


## .

,

----------

,     ,       ,     ,      , .. ,    .    .          ?

----------

-2.  -.       -    0710001,  0710099.   .   ...

----------


## Na28ta

...   2-3     0710099.    .,  ,         .

----------


## ks-77

-   .,    ,  1    -2   ,      ,    , .    - ,     -      /.-  (  -  )  2  ,,  .   1 - - +  => ? :EEK!:

----------


## Bucom

> 


 ! 
. #2:       !

----------


## Bucom

> 


  :  ,  !  ,        .

----------


## saigak

> => ?


.

----------

,     -1,       *1 *   .,    , ..  1   ???   1   16  ?

----------

16

----------

,       ,   1 .   .    ,    .     -1  .?
!

----------


## Na28ta

.    .   30- ,  .     . ,  .   .,      ,       :Smilie: .  ..        , ,    ,   .     ,    16-  ... ,     , ,    . ,       100.  ?

----------

**,  - ,
.  -  ,   .  .




> .,


?

----------


## lena63

-1     
    ? 
  1-8.2    
   ---   03 (   )
 .     ,    51
???

----------


## Bucom

> 51


-   2011 .    (  ).

----------


## Severina

> "    ,      2011 ",  1          ..
> *.*, ,  .


 ,  -    ,   ..  :    1  2011   ,      ,    ,     . :Frown:

----------

> ,  -    ,   ..  :    1  2011   ,      ,    ,     .


,

----------


## Na28ta

*Severina*,   ,      ,          . ,   14-    ,      . ,  ,   , ,      . ,        ...

----------


## Severina

,            .    ,           .  -      :Big Grin:   ,   ,    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Lianka

> ,  -    ,   ..  :    1  2011   ,      ,    ,     .


.     .     .    ,    1  2             .

----------


## maccarran

> 1.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)


 67    ?

----------


## .

*maccarran*,  -      .   - ,      :Wink:

----------


## maccarran

> - ,


-  ,       108  22.9.10.  .2  ,          2011 .        , ,  (66)     .  .

----------


## maccarran

**  -     20.02.,  .    01.02.

    300  500 .    .       .         .     ,   .

----------


## maccarran

> ?


,    .        20.02. (  ,    ).         .   20 .

----------

.   30 .      ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## 777

435,     ?

----------


## .



----------


## 777

,     46  ,.  /    ,       ,      ?

----------

-    .      30 ,        2  (1 )     .  .

----------


## 777

,  ,     ,   ?

----------


## Na28ta

.   1    .

----------


## .

.      (  , ,    ),           
   20

----------


## 777

.  ,      ,             ?

----------


## .

?   40 ?

----------


## 777

.    10000 .

----------


## saigak

....10 000 -   ...

----------


## .

.     
   10 ,     ,         ?

----------


## .

*saigak*,       ,

----------


## saigak

,  ,         ....     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## 777

.     30 ,  46   21 ,       ,       .

----------

1

----------


## 777

. (  .27.06.11),   ,
1)   , "" ?
2)       .  , ,        .?

----------

> .27.06.11
> 1)   , "" ?


  :yes: 



> 2)       .  , ,        .?


 :yes:  




> ...     ...


 .

----------


## 777

27.06.11,   20  30.06.11,    , /     ,   1 ., / -,  "" ??

----------

> , /     ,
>    1 ., / -,  "" ??


  :yes:

----------


## 777

-:2)       .  , ,        .? .
  ,                 .  ,    nalog46.ru,     @-    .

----------

*777*,  : http://fz122.fss.ru/index.php?service=28

----------


## 777

,     ,        ,            ,    .

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------

